#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii-around makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-15
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
 * genii-around makes a fresh, large pot of coffee and thinks about cupcake decorations
 * staticsafe prefers tea
<staticsafe> and hey dca
<staticsafe> and hey dscassel
<BluesKaj> 'Morning, dscassel , genii-around, staticsafe
<dscassel> Tea.  Good idea.
<dscassel> Morning, staticsafe :)
<staticsafe> morning
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Mornin' :) I'm happier today now that the weather is decent.
<staticsafe> hey, any of you guys in Toronto?
<genii-around> I am
<staticsafe> it would be cool if we had a Ubuntu event in Toronto, genii-around
<genii-around> staticsafe: I'm holding a release party for Natty
<genii-around> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/781/detail/
<genii-around> I held one for Lucid in same place but got ill and missed Maverick. But hoping to do each next release from here
<staticsafe> genii-around: nice nice, i can defintitely come
<staticsafe> registering now
<genii-around> Cool
 * staticsafe adds event to Gcal
<staticsafe> genii-around: i'll send a message to the TLUG mailing list about the event as well
<genii-around> staticsafe: I was going to tell Colin McGregor, we are both FreeNet guys. But I won't see him until our board meeting tomorrow.
<dscassel> staticsafe: There are lots of Toronto Ubuntu people around, but not too many people (genii-around being a welcome exception) doing much organizing.
<dscassel> We'd appreciate your help if you wanted to start something. :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: heh, i've never organized an event before, so i have no experience
<dscassel> No experience necessary. :D
<staticsafe> dscassel: what sort of event are we talking about?
<dscassel> The easiest thing people can do is start an Ubuntu Hour: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<staticsafe> hmm
<dscassel> Just hang out in a cafe and chat with fellow Ubuntu users.  It doesn't even have to be about Ubuntu.
<dscassel> The only tricky part is publicizing it, but we can help with that. :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: i can also ask on the TLUG mailing list, also need some possible venues
<BluesKaj> I'd like to attend as well, altho it's a 5 hr drive for me , and no laptop , so it would be like playing hockey without a stick :)
<dscassel> Linuxcaffe is the obvious one, but for an Hour, it can be anywhere that is happy to have small groups congregating.
<dscassel> BluesKaj: You could always start a Sudbury Ubuntu Hour.  Who knows, somebody might show up. :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel, well, i contacted a couple of Linux Club guys in Sudbury , but it's a pretty loose arrangement and poorly organized . Also I live in a small town 75km west of Sudbury.
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah that makes it trickier.
<staticsafe> dscassel: im writing an e-mail to TLUG as we speak. :)
<dscassel> OTOH, loose arrangements are what things like the Ubuntu Hour are all about. It's good to meet up face to face once in a while.
<dscassel> staticsafe: Cool. :)
<dscassel> Oh yeah, IRC meeting tonight.
<staticsafe> :O
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/35/detail/
<dscassel> I'd kinda forgot about it.
<dscassel> Good thing I leave myself notes.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, so the Toronto meeting would fine for me if I had a laptop , I think it would be interesting , but I don't plan on buying one til June or July
<staticsafe> heh the only laptop i have is my Macbook Pro. :P
<dscassel> BluesKaj: You don't need a laptop to socialize.  (I hear some Ubuntu Hours ban laptops.  I wouldn't dare do that myself... :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel, :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: how does this e-mail look to you - http://puu.sh/1dQR
<dscassel> staticsafe: Looks great to me. :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: alright, will send it now
<staticsafe> also got something cool for you guys - http://sprki.com/computer-hardware-chart.html
<BluesKaj> staticsafe, on what street/block is the linuxcaffe located ?
<staticsafe> BluesKaj: it's on 326 Harbord Street, closest intersection seems to be Bloor St W and Bathurst St
<BluesKaj> ok, thanks staticsafe
<staticsafe> np
<KombuchaKip> Get your gas masks folks. All three reactors melt down imminent. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1365781/Japan-earthquake-tsunami-All-3-Fukushima-nuclear-plant-reactors-meltdown.html
<gchisholm> I'd rather a radiation suit ;)
<BluesKaj> KombuchaKip, yeah dailymail , areal trusted source :)
<KombuchaKip> http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110312D12JFF03.htm
<bregma> those reactors are designed for meltdown, it's not a bad thing
<bregma> containment breach, now that's a bad thing
<bregma> a meltdown would prevent containment breach
<hypatia> meeting!
<hypatia> almost forgot :)
<dscassel> Meeting!
<dscassel> :D
<hypatia> do we have an agenda?
<dscassel> I'm still getting set up.  Feel free to introduce yourselves. :)
<dscassel> Yeah.
<dscassel> Well, sort of.  Same as the old agenda, really.
<hypatia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-03-15 <-- agenda
<dscassel> Unless people want to argue about what Mark said to some Gnome developer in 2008.
<hypatia> hahaha please no
<dscassel> It seems to be a popular passtime these days. Not my thing, tho.
<dscassel> Agenda link #2: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/35/detail/
<staticsafe> hey guys
<dscassel> Hi, staticsafe. Welcome to the meeting. :)
<BobJonkman> Hello Everybody!
<staticsafe> :)
<dscassel> Mass call! [thor] Amgine bhrams BobJonkman bregma capmtripps cyphermox DavidLevin FiReSTaRT gchisholm IdleOne jaguar james_w KombuchaKip kenjy komputes Kulag ryanakca sipherdee SmartSsa starcraftman txwikinger willwh zul !
<dscassel> Meeting time, if you're interested.
<staticsafe> :)
 * komputes does the meeting dance
<staticsafe> dscassel: we should have a meeting bot in here. :D
<dscassel> Please introduce yourself.  Where are you, what do you do with/for/on/to Ubuntu?
 * txwikinger is Ralph Janke
<dscassel> staticsafe: One of the locobots is recording the session, but it would be nice to have it cycle through agenda items.
<komputes> I'm komputes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes
<hypatia> sup folks! i am hypatia, aka Leigh Honeywell.  loco agitator, Ubuntu Women co-leader, recent keynote speaker at SCALE, and toronto hackerspace person.
<kenjy> dscassel: hi there
<dscassel> I'm Darcy.  I'm in Kitchener-Waterloo and I'm chairing this meeting.
<staticsafe> I'm staticsafe aka Sadiq Saif - https://launchpad.net/~staticsafe
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman, from Elmira, just north of Waterloo ON. Enthusiast, Hanger-On, Tech Supporter
<staticsafe> Oh, and I live in Toronto. :)
 * starcraftman is some random guy who may or may not play Starcraft :P He also might be in beginners team, don't let it get out :)
<komputes> ^ pretty awesome dude
<dscassel> Awesome. :D
<kenjy> I'm Alex, I live in México and I work for a newspaper, I have been trying to move to Canada, I use ubuntu at the work
<starcraftman> hehe, ty komputes :)
<bhrams> I'm new here, hanging around a bit
<dscassel> Welcome, everybody! :)
<dscassel> Meeting agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-03-15
<dscassel> It'll look familiar if you've done this before.
<dscassel> If anyone has anything else they'd like to talk about, let me know and I'll add it to the agenda.
<hypatia> UDS and sponsorship!
<hypatia> i will talk about that
<txwikinger> put it on the agenda hypatia
<dscassel> Ooh, good idea.
 * txwikinger can give some comments having been sponsered for UDS before
<hypatia> txwikinger: wiki access is still broken
<hypatia> if someone else doesn't mind
<txwikinger> ok
<kenjy> whats UDS?
 * hypatia actually files a freaking RT ticket for that RIGHT NOW
<kenjy> Ubuntu Data Servers?
<dscassel> Ubuntu Developer Summit.
<kenjy> :O okay
<dscassel> All right.  So Item #1: Events.
<dscassel> Two big ones coming up:
<dscassel> Ubuntu Global Jam (Apr 1-3)
<FiReSTaRT> dscassel: just a quick hello, working atm can't attend meeting
<dscassel> And Natty Narwhal release (Apr 28)
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Any quick update about a Toroto jam?
<dscassel> We're holding a Jam here at Kwartzlab on April 2.
<dscassel> There was some talk about Jams in Toronto or Peterborough.
<komputes> cyphermox: any steps taken in planning the Montreal release party?
<txwikinger> I think our friends from Ubuntu-qc will have something for the Jam in Montreal
<dscassel> komputes: Since we've got you guys here, can we (as Ubuntu Canada) help (publicize, anything else) ubuntu-qc events?
<dscassel> Also, would you be interested in joining us for LAN gaming?  Our party is going to be Apr 30. :)
<dscassel> So, Toronto stuff.
<komputes> dscassel: whats the game?
<dscassel> staticsafe: have you met hypatia?
<hypatia> release party!
<txwikinger> Toronto will have a Relese party http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/781/detail/
<txwikinger> Not sure if there are additional events planned in Toronto?
<komputes> dscassel: I have no problem with Ubuntu-CA publishing Ubuntu-QC events in English. I find most of the discussion in QC is in French.
<dscassel> komputes: Bunch of stuff. http://kwartzlab.ca/mediawiki/index.php/LAN_Party_Event_Planning#The_Games
<dscassel> hypatia: Yeah! genii-around is giving it another go.
<komputes> dscassel: I'm in for OpenArena; at least it's the one I have most experience with.
<dscassel> Teeworlds is fun and easy. :)
<komputes> dscassel: Apr 30th, what time?
<staticsafe> sorry dscassel stepped outside for a bit
<dscassel> Probably afternoon-ish.  It'll likely go for a bit.
<dscassel> komputes: We can work out details later. :)
<hypatia> another toronto event coming up is maker faire: http://makerfairetoronto.ca/
<komputes> dscassel: sounds good, I marked the 30th afternoonish for the LAN part
<dscassel> hypatia: I'll definitely be there.  Should we put together a booth or something?
<komputes> oops, april, done
<dscassel> Or just wander around handing out CDs and stickers?
<komputes> Hoping I could get to play from Montreal.
<dscassel> komputes: A pan-Canadian LAN party would be awesome. :D
<staticsafe> indeed
<komputes> indeed
<hypatia> dscassel: we'd be happy to have ubuntu stickers and cd's at the hacklab booth
<staticsafe> may I suggest a FPS? Urban Terror is the name. :)
<komputes> it becomes a WAN party then ;)
<dscassel> ...true...
<dscassel> There'll be another meeting before the release party.
<BobJonkman> Pan-Canadian LAN party == PanCanLan
<hypatia> oh good
<hypatia> BobJonkman: i love it
<dscassel> This is your last chance to talk about Jams, though.  Except, you know, for pinging me on IRC any time...
<dscassel> We're thinking of doing our own Jam earlier in the Oneiric cycle.  This is kind of late for dev contributions.
<dscassel> They really want people to test, however.
<staticsafe> dscassel: can I add Ubuntu Hours to the agenda?
<dscassel> staticsafe: Definitely.  I wanted to at least mention the Jam first. :)
<dscassel> So, staticsafe, any news on Ubuntu Hours? :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: I asked around on TLUG, got some questions, some nitpicking, no real interest yet
<hypatia> nitpicking? tlug? never. :p
<dscassel> heh.
<dscassel> staticsafe is planning on starting up a Toronto Hour.  Which I think is a fantastic idea. :)
<hypatia> yay!
<hypatia> that's fantastic
<txwikinger>  Well. Ubuntu hours are often something more external not necessarily part of LUGs
<BobJonkman> I've started an Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener.  actually, I was just hanging around in the Little Bean Cafe anyway, and just called it an Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman> And then some other people showed up!
<hypatia> BobJonkman: i think that's the general idea, no?
<txwikinger> Magicfab started them by just being in a coffee shop or something like that
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Awesome! That's exactly the idea.
<staticsafe> I was thinking Linux Caffe. :)
<staticsafe> but any other suitable place would do
<hypatia> i'm sure djp would be happy to host it
<txwikinger> Take some Ubuntu place cards on the table and let people ask questions
<hypatia> HackLAb is less good for UH because we don't have food :/
<staticsafe> txwikinger: where can I get some of those? :O
<txwikinger> staticsafe: Well Linuxcaffee is nice, but most people there probaly already know about FLOSS.. Other places probably have more advertisement value
<dscassel> Just getting started with a regular meetup goes a long way to building up the community.
<txwikinger> staticsafe: make some yourself?
<hypatia> txwikinger: not really true
<staticsafe> hmm
<BobJonkman> Have a placecard on me: http://sobac.com/temp/ubuntu/  ODF Draw file, or JPG image
<staticsafe> thanks BobJonkman
<hypatia> lots of just randome coffee people at LC
<txwikinger> hypatia: well.. educate me.. I never made it to the Linuxcaffee yet :D
<hypatia> and UH isn't just about outreaching to random people
<hypatia> it's about building community for people who are already involved
<hypatia> txwikinger: it's a regular coffee shop for most patrons
<txwikinger> hypatia: cool.. well then it is certainly a good place too
<dscassel> How to run an Ubuntu Hour: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7/how-do-i-run-a-successful-ubuntu-hour
<hypatia> dscassel: nice
 * hypatia bookmarks
 * bhrams might be down for a Toronto UH
<txwikinger> Make sure the Ubuntu hour is put on the loco schedule
<txwikinger> Then I might also even blog about it
 * staticsafe opens up loco page
<dscassel> We've got to put these up on the web page as well.
 * dscassel makes a note to self
<staticsafe> hmm, how do I add a scheduled even?
<staticsafe> event*
<dscassel> staticsafe: First, log in.
<staticsafe> dscassel: already am. :)
<dscassel> Then there should be an "add event" link.
<dscassel> You have to be a member of the Ubuntu-ca launchpad team.
<staticsafe> dscassel: hmm, I logged in at ubuntu-ca.org
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<txwikinger> no.. it is at loco.ubuntu.com
<dscassel> staticsafe: Yeah. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<staticsafe> ah
<staticsafe> ty
<dscassel> We can set you up with a webpage login too, but that's a little more involved.  Talk to txwikinger later.
<staticsafe> alright, cool
<BobJonkman> Speaking of Web page...
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Let's do UDS first.
<BobJonkman> OK
<dscassel> UDS!  (It's 7:45...)
<dscassel> hypatia: What's involved in sponsorship? I have no idea.
<hypatia> ok! so
<hypatia> you go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<hypatia> you sign in
<hypatia> and you submit a form, which is a multi-stage process
<hypatia> i've documented the steps on the ubuntu women wiki
<hypatia> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<hypatia> which also has more info about the application process
<hypatia> basically you have to do a writeup of your contributions in the past cycle, and talk about what you want to do in the next cycle
<txwikinger> And then you have to do some chores at the UDS event. Like be a runner and hanging up posters of the sessions etc
<txwikinger> that is if you are sponsored
<hypatia> yup
<dscassel> UDS is awesome, by the way.  Even if you can't spend a week in Budapest, you can follow along online.
<dscassel> There's audio streaming and IRC chats for every session.
<hypatia> yup, all the sessions are simulcast
<dscassel> You get a very good idea for how Ubuntu actually works.
<txwikinger> Yes.. the only thing you are missing on the remote participation are the hallway talks and the socialising, but all the sessions you can participate
<txwikinger> Anymore questions/points for UDS sponsorship?
<dscassel> Anybody is welcome to attend UDS.  Sponsorship means Canonical will pay for you to be there.
<hypatia> that's all i've got, txwikinger
<dscassel> Okay.  Almost 8.  We should move onto the web page.
<hypatia> yup
<txwikinger> BobJonkman1: ?
<dscassel> wmpetersen sent us an updated site logo, and tonyyarusso updated the theme.
<BobJonkman1> Sorry.  Flaky BIOS, laptop keeps locking up.  Only BIOS upgrade available is for Windows...
<dscassel> I'm not entirely sure where that updated theme is, but we should get it on launchpad.
<BobJonkman1> So, I still can't log into http://ubuntu-ca.org
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: we'll forgive you.
<BobJonkman1> I get various errors, the latest (today) being that "User bjonkman already exists"
<dscassel> We're still having OpenID issues, apparently.
<BobJonkman1> Yes, I log in with OpenID
<komputes> txwikinger: the only thing you are missing on the remote participation is the drinking
<staticsafe> heh komputes
 * staticsafe is underage
<BobJonkman1> Usually with http://sobac.com/bjonkman which contains a redirect to https://launchpad.net/~bjonkman
<txwikinger> BobJonkman1: There is some mess with the launchpad openid plugin
<dscassel> staticsafe: I don't think that's an issue in Hungary. :)
<hypatia> staticsafe: probably not underage in hungary, haha
<hypatia> dscassel: jinx
<dscassel> :D
 * dscassel doesn't drink. 9_9
<txwikinger> staticsafe: they have lemonade in Hungary ;)
<komputes> omg they do? now i'm super excited :-D
<txwikinger> komputes: You can drink at home too
 * komputes cracks one open
 * staticsafe sticks to milk
<txwikinger> BobJonkman1: Maybe it is best we hook up one of those days and I help you through the process to fix your account to work with openid again
<BobJonkman1> OK, offline.  Show up for a Kitchener Ubuntu Hour one morning :-)
<txwikinger> BobJonkman1: Some people work at  those times :D
<hypatia> laters BobJonkman1
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-16
<BobJonkman1> Yes, sadly I will be returning to regular hours in April.  So someone will have to take over...
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: There's always the monthly Waterloo hour. :)
<BobJonkman1> Hurray!
<dscassel> Whelp, it's 8.  if anybody needs help getting LoCo directory events set up or getting access to the website (maybe), we'll be online for a bit.
<dscassel> Ask away.
<komputes> If anyone here is testing Natty and has bugs they would like to discuss, feel free to send Bug URLs my way on a private message.
<txwikinger> next meeting will be sometime before the release parties maybe about 10-14 days before that
<staticsafe> heh, can't wait till Natty comes out.
<dscassel> Thanks, komputes.
<dscassel> I'll be upgrading my netbook in the next couple days.
 * txwikinger has already one natty server running
<komputes> staticsafe: Remember Beta is March 31st
<dscassel> (I can live without it if it falls over. :)
<staticsafe> I wanna give Ubuntu another go on my Macbook Pro
<staticsafe> so I'm waiting till Natty
<komputes> staticsafe: MBP 7,1 ?
<staticsafe> komputes: 5,5
<staticsafe> late 2009 model
<staticsafe> i have installed lucid and maverick on it before, just waiting till natty comes out to install Ubuntu on it
<komputes> staticsafe: oh. have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick and write up diffs for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Natty if you can.
<staticsafe> will do
<komputes> staticsafe: feel free to ping me if you need help
<staticsafe> cool
<BobJonkman1> Things have gone quiet.  Is the meeting over?
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: Yup.  but people are still around.
<BobJonkman1> OK...  Among other laptop miseries, yesterday I tried out "indicator-network" as recommened by http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/indicator-network-is-looking-good-in-natty/
<BobJonkman1> It's not as slick in Meekrat as it will be in Narwhal, so I removed it.
<BobJonkman1> But now my Bluetooth is missing; and I miss my BT Mouse.
<BobJonkman1> Any hints on how to restore BT?  The "System, Preferences, Bluetooth" tool doesn't show any Bluetooth devices on my laptop.
<BobJonkman1> The "System, Preferences, Bluetooth Manager" tool shows previously used BT devices, but gives the error message "Connection Failed: Host is down (112)"
<BobJonkman1> O HO!  Just went through the setup and pairing process again, and now my BT Mouse is restored.
<dscassel> Bluetooth mice always seem to get shafted.
<Amgine> argh. I was out having dinner and missed the meting.
<willwh> << me too
<willwh> I just got back in the door :(
<dscassel> Amgine, willwh anything you want to add?  :)
<Amgine> Unfortunately I'm being pinged to death and haven't had a chance to read the backscroll... but likely not.
<willwh> dscassel: nor me likely, actually not running ubuntu on any of my boxes
<willwh> all servers are debian squeeze now :o
<willwh> laptop is running arch
<dscassel> *shrug*, we've got a few Debian people in our Ubuntu Waterloo group.
<willwh> yah :]
<dscassel> I'm not offended. :)
<willwh> s'why I'm still ere
<willwh> just likely don't have too much to contrib tonight
<willwh> anyone here use drupal?
<willwh> I am looking for some tips on my debugging environment
<willwh> trying to learn php
<dscassel> txwikinger is a drupal guy.  BobJonkman1 does some as well.
<dscassel> (I try not to touch it. :)
<Amgine> <mediawiki person>
<dscassel> willwh: Are you trying to debug a module? Or Drupal itself?
<willwh> a module :]
<dscassel> (not that I have too many suggestions...)
<willwh> yeah - well - I have my lamp box under teh floor (server)
<willwh> so have xdebug, eclipse etc
<willwh> and - I guess this module is in a state of flux
<Amgine> I know a wonderful drupal person, but I don't think she's cheap.
<Amgine> https://identi.ca/notice/67070502 <- Majnoona is Evan's SO, http://www.majink.org
<whoaski> can anybody help me w/ my server?
<whoaski> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 server on a computer with apache2,mysql, and rails
<whoaski> but I don't know how to configure it from the command line
<whoaski> anybody know any resources or links to learn the command line for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> howdy
 * genii-around makes coffee
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj, genii-around
<BluesKaj> 'Morning , genii-around, dscassel
 * genii-around passes around the breakfast bagels
<wmat> morning
 * BluesKaj watches the snow melt....kinda boring
<BluesKaj> 'Morning, wmat
 * BluesKaj wonders what going on with this german guy sipherdee, joining and flooding
<cyphermox> BluesKaj, I think sipherdee actually isn't there but his bouncer has issues
<BluesKaj> cyphermox, right , he's probly got an malfunctioning autojoin in his irc client
<dscassel> I ignore joins parts and quits.  That's probably why I'm not seeing any shenanigans.
<dscassel> If it's a problem, I can see if I can do something about it.
<cyphermox> dscassel, wise move
<dscassel> But I'm pretty ignorant about IRC stuff, still
<cyphermox> dscassel, dunno. I banned him on #ubuntu-qc after sending him a memo to tell him to ping me when his stuff is fixed today, and I'll clean up the ban later regardless
<cyphermox> it's not overly disruptive anyway
 * BluesKaj prefers to see who joins and quits , guess it's just my curious nature
<dscassel> It's kind of annoying when someone you go to talk to has already left and you don't know about it.
<dscassel> But otherwise, it's just too much noise.
<dscassel> I kinda wish sometimes I had one of those new-fangled "GUI" IRC clients that just showed you who was there.
<dscassel> But I <3 screen + irssi.  I could never leave it.
<komputes> dscassel: hey there
<cyphermox> dscassel, gotta agree there that irssi + screen is great, but I find it falls apart when you follow more than about 10 channels
<willwh> cyphermox: really? I'm in 27 across 3 servers
<willwh> and it's just fine here :]
<willwh> I guess depends on how you display channels etc
<wmat> cyphermox: falls apart how?  Similar to willwh, I'm in 18 channels across 4 servers and love irssi + screen.
<willwh> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi <- this puppy gets so much traction
<willwh> it really is a nice way to set it all up though :]
<cyphermox> really, then my setup must be crap
<willwh> I'd say so :)
<willwh> without seeing it
<willwh> one sec I'll show you a screenshot of mine
<cyphermox> heh, looks like the guide pretty much already lists what I had set up
<willwh> ah
<cyphermox> maybe I'm just lazy, I like the 0-9 shortcuts but at some point you got too many channels for that no?
<willwh> yeah it goes onward to letters
<wmat> cyphermox: 11->19 == q->o
<willwh> 20+ = a bit craxzy
<willwh> enough ways to window switch though
<willwh> and split windows / etc
<willwh> argh phone
<cyphermox> willwh, yeah, I got the 11-19, but I have more windows open when you count the 4 networks and some 30 channels :/
<cyphermox> but I get what you mean, the names can be typed too
<cyphermox> the annoying thing with xchat and all is that you can't stay connected ^.^
<willwh> yeah
<willwh> well
<willwh> you should check out quassel then :]
<willwh> it's like screen & irssi functionality
<willwh> with an xchat style QT interface
<willwh> i.e. server / client
<willwh> I used it for a while
<willwh> but I <3 irssi too much
<genii-around> the quassel package with current Natty crashes on me too much. I had to pull don the git version. But that seems to be stable for now.
<genii-around> Weird. So that one just crashed on me now after not misbehaving for 4-5 days
<BluesKaj> konversation is stable as a rock on natty
<genii-around> Cool.
<willwh> < gnome user :)
<willwh> on the laptop anyway
<willwh> my desktop rig is running (gasp!) Windows 7
<BluesKaj> rig ? , must be an audio geek too, willwh
<willwh> nae, just heard the term a lot
<willwh> and it works :>
<BluesKaj> well, for audio I aleays thought it was a silly word ,made it sound industrial. like firing up my krell amp ...exaggerating the power and size of the system
<BluesKaj> audio geek BS in other words :)
 * dscassel is back from lunch.
<staticsafe> wb dscassel
<dscassel> Hey, komputes
<staticsafe> Irssi 0.8.14 (20090728) - http://irssi.org/
<staticsafe> hmm
<komputes> Hey dscassel , just read your response to the Unity thread.
<komputes> dscassel: I was just wondering, where did you see that Xubuntu was an officially supported derivative?
<staticsafe> dscassel: got some responses from TLUG about the Ubuntu Hour
<dscassel> komputes: Isn't it one of the official *buntus?
<dscassel> Looking...
<dscassel> staticsafe: Anything positive? :)
<dscassel> I could be wrong.  It happens sometimes...
<staticsafe> dscassel: a guys named Sammy said he has been talking to you
<dscassel> ...Sammy...
<dscassel> Oh yeah, the Free Geek Toronto guy!
<dscassel> Yeah, cool.
<komputes> dscassel: I believe that other than Ubuntu, derivatives are community-supported. I was just wondering if what you mentioned is published anywhere.
<komputes> if not, thats ok
<dscassel> The last Ubuntu-uk podcast had the list of official *buntus as a trivia question...
<dscassel> Of course, the distinction between "official" and "supported" is probably more important and better understood by the people actually providing said support.. :)
<genii-around> Weird. I was just over at FreeGeek on Sunday working on a small clustering project.
<staticsafe> damn, the FreeGeek place seems to be a little far from here in Scarborough
<genii-around> staticsafe: Yeah it's near Dundas and Steeles
<cyphermox> komputes, you're kind of right but at the same time Xubuntu and Kubuntu are special (like ubuntustudio, ubuntu-server, mythbuntu...), in the way that they have official daily builds, and milestone testing... whereas other spins do not (e.g. lubuntu doesn't have dailies yet, gobuntu no longer does...)
<cyphermox> ^ and they all have the same plumbing layer, or almost the same, which means the core OS is supported, even if part of the UI isn't
<komputes> cyphermox: good point, I could see how dailies would make people perceive that they are fully supported
<cyphermox> furthermore, I'm under the impression that most of these things are under main
<cyphermox> what's in main is Canonical supported, no?
<cyphermox> I know edubuntu is a special case because it does not, but xubuntu would mostly like in main, I think
<cyphermox> and I find myself being totally wrong
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581262/ -- thunar, the default file manager in xubuntu, is in universe. so is xubuntu-default-settings
<genii-around> Hm. I wonder if I can scoop the decorative penguin here at work without someone noticing
<willwh> genii-around: pixx pls
<genii-around> I'll have to use my laptop cam, the phone one is busted
<genii-around> willwh: http://imagebin.org/143402
<hypatia> that is a serious penguin
<genii-around> Hehe, yes
<dscassel> cyphermox, komputes: is ubuntu-qc doing anything for global jam?
<genii-around> hypatia: There are some others around, but not with feathers like this one. They use em here for Christmas decorations
<komputes> dscassel: we discussed it and it will probably take place at SupInfo, a private tech school near McGill
<willwh> uhhh
<willwh> genii-around: haha - I am not quite sure what to say
<willwh> I love penguins, don't get me wrong
<willwh> but that one, is a little creepy :)
<willwh> creepy, yet, the more I look at it, the more awesome it is
<willwh> haha :)
<genii-around> Hangon. I'll get the two other "cute" ones :)
<cyphermox> dscassel, yup, just waiting for the confirmation from the supinfo people that we're okay for the rooms, and I'll announce it
<cyphermox> this time I haven't made a call for people who were interested in helping organize this because I don't have time :/
<cyphermox> but hopefully we'll have enough interest for some good bug finding -> bug fixing -> upload process going on
<genii-around> OK, got em. http://imagebin.org/143405  and http://imagebin.org/143407
<genii-around> They're pretty dusty from being down here in the basement :(
<genii-around> willwh: I do like the feathery one best
<dscassel> cyphermox: Cool, drop a note here when you make the announcment.
<dscassel> I want to get something up on the ubuntu-ca.org site about it soon.
<cyphermox> dscassel, yup, good plan. I'd probably need to fetch whomever updates the ubuntu-qc.org site too ;)
<capmtripps> hey all
<staticsafe> hey capmtripps
<capmtripps> so, whats new with ubuntu?
<capmtripps> i got 10.10 and didnt really find much difference with 10.04 (my first intall
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-17
<[thor]> capmtripps: major changes will come in 11.04
<[thor]> tubeneck: including a major shift in your panel/window interface
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * genii-around makes some coffee
 * hypatia makes tea
<genii-around> Apparently I'm getting my hair dyed green during lunch.
<hypatia> yay
<IdleOne> Good morning
<IdleOne> is it Let's get stupid drunk and fall down day again?
<BluesKaj> yeah it's st patrick's day , one more excuse to get hammered :)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, stay away from "lunch"
<genii-around> IdleOne: Apparently :) I'm getting told now that my nails will also be painted green and that i will be kidnapped after work and forced to drink green beer
<BluesKaj> genii-around, as long as "they pay"...who cares?  :)
<IdleOne> I hope these threats are being made to you by someone who you wish was going to do this to you anyway
<genii-around> IdleOne: Heh, yes :)
<IdleOne> have fun, be careful, protect yourself at all times :)
<IdleOne> Note to self: Self do not go out tonight. Remember the last time you "celebrated" St Patrick's day.
<Amgine_> <selects an interesting and time-involving task to avoid much of the Irish-conquered world for the day>
 * dscassel is wearing his usual blue jeans and black t-shirt and is a bit of a party-pooper.
 * BluesKaj doesn't celebrate st paddy's day , even tho most irish have viking ancestry:)
<Amgine_> Will be testing netbook ubuntu; Client is looking at using cheap netbooks as a survey platform for portable web-based surveys. Anyone have suggestions for OS/hardware? Basically, something to run a web browser.
<BluesKaj> cheap netbooks , that's an oxymoron , the equivalent priced laptops have many more features and newer HW
<Amgine_> $219
<BluesKaj> Amgine_, I hate to say this , but that sounds like the new dev chrome OS might be a fit
<BluesKaj> Amgine_, where , got a url ?
<Amgine_> eeew... but you may be right.
<genii-around> Well, lunchtime. See you guys later.
<Amgine_> NCIX, if I buy all 100 of them there.
<BluesKaj> ok a multi-item discount
<Amgine_> Acer Aspire One, D255E. Normally $229.
<Amgine_> (I think N455)
<Amgine_> Almost as cheap as my scientific calculator way back when...
<BluesKaj> Amgine_, amazon.com ..will they sell you directly without using amazon.ca where the price is 100bucks more ...this is the ripoff I'm referring to.
<Amgine_> Urgh! yes... Why do corporations tend to think we're all stupid?
<BluesKaj> well the canadian dollar is sto=ill 67cents in their currency exchange price lists
<BluesKaj> err still
<Amgine_> <snorts> Was at a bookstore the other day, sticker over the barcode priced $22.95, under the sticker Canadian price $16.95, US price $13.95
<Amgine_> The book was *printed in Canada*.
<Amgine_> I hate book publishers...
<BluesKaj> so how are you gonna get around the canadian price for those netbooks , Amgine_ ?
<Amgine_> NCIX in Canada, if I can convince the client to buy 'em.
<Amgine_> They, btw, will sell the netbooks without Windows.
<Amgine_> okay, netbook ubuntu test flash drive installed, time to try it.
<Amgine_> BluesKaj: Everything seems to work as planned. Now, how do I disable the very pretty Unity interface, and start FF in kiosk on startup?
<BluesKaj> sorry Amgine_ , I'm not a gnome fan/user , strictly kde here
<BluesKaj> Amgine_, the guys at #ubuntu can probly help
<Amgine_> <nods> Thanks BluesKaj!
<genii-around> ♩ It's not easy being green ♩  < me hums >
<bregma> so, is it a lime green, and atomic green, or more of a viridian?
<genii-around> Sort of an astro-turf green :)
<genii-around> The fingernail polish might be more of a neon or lime green I guess
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-18
<cyphermox> good evening
 * genii-around sips
<dscassel> I could murder a cuppa.
 * genii-around slides dscassel a large mug of strong coffee
 * dscassel sips
<wmat> the Tim Horton's in the building I work in is handy
<genii-around> I have to walk about a block either east or west to find one here
<wmat> sadly, today is my last day
<wmat> well, sadly in that I'll miss the coffee shop
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-19
<hakimsheriff> Hi guys
<hakimsheriff> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-20
<dscassel> On a Saturday afternoon?  Not usually. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-12
<Ashleee123> Hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-13
<BobJonkman> Don't go away:  IRC chat in #ubuntu-ca tomorrow at 8:00pm EDT, 5:00pm PDT
<dscassel> ~25 minutes to meeting....
 * BobJonkman1 goes back through the IRC logs...
<khoover> huh?
<khoover> for what?
<BobJonkman1> Man, it's been dead in here for over a week!  The last significant conversation was on 7 March http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/07/%23ubuntu-ca.html
<BobJonkman1> khoover: just curious what I was missing
<khoover> well, yeah
<dscassel> Yeah...
<dscassel> I've been off IRC a lot.
<dscassel> Not that that should stop people...
<willwh_> I'm idle 99% of the time - waaaaaaaaay too busy
<willwh_> I do keep an eye out though
<khoover> genii hasn't been in a lot, is the problem. no coffee...mimcpher, do something!
<mimcpher> Idle is the best kind of IRC
<khoover> isn't it an ide?
<dscassel> I guess...  If there's nothing going on, there's nothing going on.
<mimcpher> dscassel: Were you the one who gave UW CSC Ubuntu CDs?
<BobJonkman1> genii-around has been working ridiculous hours, he said
<dscassel> mimcpher: Yup, that was me.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-14
<dscassel> :D
<mimcpher> dscassel: We're out :P
<dscassel> I got a few left.  I suppose that's a good way to get rid of them.
<dscassel> There'll be more in about 6 weeks. :)
<mimcpher> dscassel: I mean, we can just burn a stack, but the branded ones are so very shiny
<mimcpher> If you've got some you want to be rid of, I'd take 'em
<BobJonkman1> I have a few left.  Will be handing out at Ubuntu Hour in Waterloo next week, if there's folks to take 'em
<dscassel> Okay.  I'll drop off the last of what I have this week or next.
<mimcpher> Where is Ubuntu Hour happening?
<BobJonkman1> Say, is this official meeting talk>
<mimcpher> dscassel: if it's easier, I can grab 'em at Kwartzlab too.
<dscassel> Uh, right.
<BobJonkman1> mimcpher: At the Duke of Wellington: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1555/detail/
<dscassel> Mass call! cyphermox jlamothe kurtul KombuchaKip pangolin wylde bilal DarwinSurvivor Jeruvy Kulag sipherdee jlamothe kurtul StepNjump egerlach johanbr txwikinger FiReSTaRT kenjy bregma jaguar-
<bregma> woo hoo!
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Yo
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<khoover> PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTY
<dscassel> Please introduce yourself! Who are you? Where are you from? what do you do with/for/on Ubuntu?
<dscassel> Yeah, pretty much. :D
<dscassel> mimcpher: You're involved in CSC?
 * BobJonkman1 is Bob Jonkman from Elmira, who occasionally hangs out at the Duke of Wellington and hands out Ubuntu CDs
<dscassel> mimcpher: How can I get you guys to do Ubuntu stuff? :D
<mimcpher> dscassel: Uh, fairly trivially.  We used to do Linux (which means ubuntu) install parties.
<KombuchaKip> My name's Kip. I am the project lead behind Avaneya. Avaneya's a free, commercial, sci-fi game for Ubuntu still in the works (www.avaneya.com). I live just outside of Vancouver. Also check out our Viking Lander Remastered archive at the aforementioned.
<wylde> 'llo, James PLate from Welland, recently getting involved with bug triage and harassing family and friends to get on Ubuntu ;)
<Jeruvy> Someone page?  Oh meeting night :)
 * khoover is Ken Hoover from Markham, who...well, he'll add in the what he does later.
 * mimcpher is Matthew McPherrin in Waterloo. Exec of CSC, who is a Ubuntu Mirror. And we hand out ubuntu CDs to students.
 * bregma lives in the back woods of Lanark County, Ontario, and woks on Ubuntu and Debian
<johanbr> I'm Johan, pretty recent transplant to Montreal, use Ubuntu for most of my computing needs. I also help people on IRC, report bugs and occasionally patch them
<kurtul> i'm from halifax, ns. i use ubuntu in all my computers as first os. and install ubuntu on friends computers
<dscassel> mimcpher: Woo! I should drop by for one of those.
<dscassel> I subscribe to the CSC calendar, but I haven't seen one in a while.
<mimcpher> dscassel: Yeah, they haven't really happened in a while.
 * Jeruvy hails from Calgary and is a big Ubuntu server admin, and a desktop enthusiast.
<BobJonkman1> If we're wondering what to chat about, there's an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-03-13
<dscassel> Hi, I'm Darcy, I'm in Waterloo and I'm co-contact for Ubuntu Canada.
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman1 :)
<BobJonkman1> Thought you might be distracted by shiny lasers and bots and things
<dscassel> Faroud's not around. Shame, I'm intested in how the Global Jam in St Johns's went down.
<dscassel> Anybody go?
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: Sorta, yeah. ^^;
<dscassel> Our global jam was pretty awesome! Happy to finally meet bilal and mars :D
<dscassel> Not great attendance, mind you.  A lot of people were busy that weekend.
 * mimcpher is always busy for #ubuntu-ca events
<mimcpher> :/
<dscassel> mimcpher: Are you going to be around the CSC office around lunch time any day this week?
<dscassel> (I'd stop by for pi day tomorrow, but sadly I can't partake. Doctor's orders' :/ )
<mimcpher> dscassel: With probability > 0.5 I'll be in CSC after 12:30 tomorrow
<BobJonkman1> Pi day!  Forgot about that.
<dscassel> Pie! :D
<dscassel> Anyway, next big event is the release party.
<dscassel> Unless I can convince anyone to host an Ubuntu Hour. :D
<dscassel> We're hosting one at Kwartzlab on the Saturday
<BobJonkman1> (Ubuntu Release Party at Kwartzlab, not an Ubuntu Hour)
<BobJonkman1> Although, why not?
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1527/detail/
<dscassel> yes!
<dscassel> well, we don't serve food, which is kind of a downer.
<dscassel> (Normally, I mean, the release party will have pizza, cake, devilled eggs, etc. :D)
<khoover> :( no food? and jez, i gotta upgrade my ubuntu at some point...
<BobJonkman1> Kwartzlab may not serve food, but the URP participants usually bring some
<bregma> is everybody running the 12.04 beta by now??
<dscassel> bregma: Me! :D
<Jeruvy> yes
<BobJonkman1> No, not yet.  Corrupted my USB drive image...  :(
<wylde> I am
<khoover> i'm still on natty, can't bear to go to ocelot and it's gnome 3
<bregma> 11.10 runs Unity
<khoover> ...shoot, got em backwards
<khoover> meant unity
<bregma> as of yesterday's upgrade most of my problems with the beta have been worked out, it seems very stable and fully functional
<bregma> I would recommend upgrading now to give things a good testing before final release
<dscassel> Yeah. There's a (slim) chance you can get your problem fixed if you run into something.
<khoover> exactly what's the likelihood of something breaking/getting wiped in the natty => ocelot upgrade?
<BobJonkman1> Kernel freeze on 5 April: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<khoover> cause then I might just do it and try a different windowing system than gnome
<BobJonkman1> I've always had good results in upgrading, even to a beta release
<bregma> I upgraded from natty to oneiric without trouble
<bregma> and then to precise, with minor video driver trouble (nVidia, fixed upstream by nVidia)
<khoover> alrigh. suppose kde would be the closest thing to gnome that isn't gnome, right?
<dscassel> khoover: There's cinnamon, but not sure how well it's supported.
<bregma> KDE is the closest thing to Win XP that isn't Gnome2
<khoover> bregma, oh thank god
<dscassel> khoover: There's also XFCE. xubuntu is decent.
<khoover> dscassel, had a bad experience with it on my first ubuntu install
<khoover> so, how would i update to ocelot, anywho?
<dscassel> khoover: update-manager -d
<khoover> can't use apt(itude)?
<dscassel> khoover: If you want to hand-edit your sources.list, sure! :D
<bregma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<dscassel> Anybody running a release party?
<BobJonkman1> I would really love to hear about a Toronto release party (hint hint)
<khoover> supposing the upgrade will require a reboot
<bregma> it will probably install a new kernel, you will want to reboot to pick it up
<BobJonkman1> That was a (hint hint) to encourage some Torontonian to set up a URP...
<khoover> ...
 * khoover quits
<khoover> sorry, hang on, got that wrong.
 * khoover has quit (Remote host has run away like hell)
<BobJonkman1> khoover: Thought I'd offended you...
<khoover> huh?
<dscassel> Okay, well...
<dscassel> I'd love if someone was able to take over doing Team Reports
<dscassel> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports
<bregma> but we're so satisfied with the work you're already doing
<dscassel> All you have to do, really, is pull events from the loco portal.
<dscassel> (Which can be scripted... I almost did it, but then got lazy and lost the code)
<dscassel> Thanks, bregma 9_9
<dscassel> 'Cuz we're likely up for renewal in a few months. And they're gonna ask about team reports.
<dscassel> Otherwise, we're probably cool. Except for the whole province teams things.
<dscassel> thing
<BobJonkman1> How might the province teams thing affect LoCo renewal?
<dscassel> Ubuntu Canada may not be renewed. Unless we decide to be Ubuntu Ontario.
<dscassel> It's up to the LoCo Council, really.
<dscassel> Not that anyone's ever talked to me about it...
<dscassel> So I'm just speculating.
<BobJonkman1> Would other provinces automatically get LoCo status then, too?
<dscassel> Again, I'm speculating. Ubuntu ontario may not be automatic.
<BobJonkman1> f'rinstance, Faroud in Newfoundland...   kurtul from Nova Scotia... There was someone from Saskatchewan a few meetings ago...
<BobJonkman1> Oh, and Jeruvy (sorry 'bout that omission!)
<dscassel> They'd probably need to organize and get separate approval.
<dscassel> Hypothetically.
<dscassel> Again, speculating.
<Jeruvy> BobJonkman, no harm done. :)
<BobJonkman1> Well, best we get ourselves geared up to do Team Reports then.
<dscassel> Yup. I'll see if I can dig up that script to automate them.
<dscassel> Anyway, it's 9. Anything else?
<dscassel> mimcpher: I'll drop by tomorrow. :D
<mimcpher> dscassel: awesome
<dscassel> Thanks folks!
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: I'll work on minutes and logs in a bit.
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: Also, there seem to be two release parties in KW.  Conveniently, they're both at Kwartzlab so I don't have to miss either one :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<bregma> thanks for running the meeting, guys
 * Jeruvy is off to the game
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman1 :)
<dscassel> Yeah, I didn't look for the existing one when the global event went up.
<BobJonkman1> OK, I'll remove the one that's not registered to the global event
<BobJonkman1> Hmm... Seems I can add events, but can't remove them: "You can not remove this team event. You are not an admin/owner of the Launchpad team or on the LoCo Council."
<wmat> anyone know of an Ubuntu loco chapter in Edmonton?
<bregma> I believe there is only the national loco, the Quebec loco, and the Vancouver loco
<wmat> bregma: thx
<wmat> there's one in Kitchener/Waterloo as well, but that may be the national one
<mimcpher> KW people are nationals, yee.
<wmat> heh
<BobJonkman> wmat, bregma, mimcpher: :P  KW is just another local chapter.  Happens to have the two ubuntu-ca national contacts here, but otherwise just the same as the Edmonton Chapter (which wmat is setting up, right?)
<mimcpher> BobJonkman: Ah, well then I wasn't clear on the seperation
<bregma> is a "chapter" an official designation of a subgroup within a loco, or is it just a handy word being bandied about?
<wmat> BobJonkman: I actually live in Waterloo ;)
<wmat> BobJonkman: however, I was contacted today by someone inquiring about starting a chapter in Edmonton
<mimcpher> Man, I really hate unity.  And xmonad has stopped working since I upgraded to oneric this morning :(
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-15
<mimcpher> 3/4 of UWaterloo's links are down so our ubuntu mirror is gonna be slow today.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-15
<willwh> hey guys :)
<willwh> anyone alive? could use a hand to talk something through :)
<willwh> I have a VPS that is running iptables
<willwh> I think my host are idiots and something is misconfigured
<willwh> let me save my iptables rules and I'll link em, 2min
<willwh> http://willwh.com/iptables.txt
<willwh> so my port 80 traffic == np
<willwh> the app I have bound to 3000 is not accessable remotely
<willwh> I can hit it like so; lynx localhost:3000
<willwh> ont he host
<willwh> can't connect externally
<willwh> iptables looks good to me
<willwh> and I think my host has something misconfigured
<willwh> they want me to pay them to investigate further (hah)
<willwh> but they are slow / poor in response
<willwh> so
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: do you have a copy of the actual iptables rules file (or script/etc)?
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor: I think I figured it out
<willwh> my host are just being cheeky bastards
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: double firewalled you?
<willwh> no
<willwh> they're telling me "INPUT" chain
<willwh> if you look at that iptables output
<willwh> it's PUB_IN
<DarwinSurvivor> I would recommend moving your ESTABLISHED line to the top, then blocking all non-syn tcp packets immediately after. that will drastically cut down on the amount of illegitimate traffic that hits your server
<willwh> that rules should be added to
<willwh> ah
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor: I'm a little confused still though
<willwh> I am not sure how I ended up with so many chains
<willwh> and the fact that adding stuff to INPUT was useless
<willwh> I'm not making a lot of sense, hag
<willwh> hah*
<willwh> but trying to understand how a chain is applied
<DarwinSurvivor> line 14 is useless as line 13 will prevent ANYTHING from getting to it
<willwh> yes
<willwh> but like I say - the INPUT chain rules seem to have almost no effect
<willwh> it's all the PUB_IN
<DarwinSurvivor> and you don't need a drop rule at the end of INPUT if your default policy is to drop
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, i see that
<willwh> I don't understand the difference
<willwh> or how they relate at all
<DarwinSurvivor> do you know which network adapter is your external?
<DarwinSurvivor> if it's anything but eth0, then 3 will not trigger and it will get blocked in PUB_IN
<DarwinSurvivor> *rule 3
<willwh> you mean rule 3 in INPUT?
<DarwinSurvivor> yes
<willwh> ahhh
<DarwinSurvivor> if your external connections are not coming in through eth0, that rule will not work
<willwh> right
<willwh> eurka
<willwh> I understand
<willwh> :)
<DarwinSurvivor> ifconfig should tell you which ones you have
<willwh> yup
<willwh> thanks mate
<DarwinSurvivor> no problem
<willwh> lo and 2 virtual interfaces
<willwh> so that kinda explains that ;]
<DarwinSurvivor> bingo
<DarwinSurvivor> when I saw all the FOO+, I figured you had a non-standard setup
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor> I would recommend moving your ESTABLISHED line to the top, then blocking all non-syn tcp packets immediately after. that will drastically cut down on the amount of illegitimate traffic that hits your server
<willwh> how do I do that exactly? :)
<DarwinSurvivor> do you have direct access to the iptables rules file?
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor: yeah I have root on the box
<DarwinSurvivor> ok
<willwh> gotta take a call, back asap
<DarwinSurvivor> first move rule 5 to right after rule 1 (so that banned ips are blocked even if they had already connected)
<DarwinSurvivor> k
<DarwinSurvivor> brb
<DarwinSurvivor> back
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor: yo
<willwh> is it possible to move rules?
<willwh> like #2 -> #7
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: what do you use to set the firwall rules? (iptables.rules file, bash script, web interface, etc)?
<willwh> just command line
<willwh> and services iptables save
<willwh> ther eis a web interface
<willwh> too
<DarwinSurvivor> what distribution?
<willwh> debian :D
<willwh> I don't really like the route ubuntu has gone recently :(
<DarwinSurvivor> see if there is an iptables.rules (or similar) file in /etc/
<DarwinSurvivor> there may be 2 files (iptables.up.rules and iptables.down.rules)
<willwh> /etc/iptables: rules & iptables.conf
<DarwinSurvivor> is rules a file or directory?
<willwh> file
<willwh> and it's generated by iptables --save
<willwh> sorry
<willwh> iptables-save
<willwh> argh - another call
<willwh> :(
<DarwinSurvivor> yes, that is a saved copy of all the iptables rules (which can be loaded with iptables-restore)
<DarwinSurvivor> an easy way to modify the running firewall is to edit that file, then run iptables-restore again
<DarwinSurvivor> if you don't want to mess with the system files, you could also use iptables-restore to create a new copy, then modify that
<DarwinSurvivor> One hint: add an ACCEPT for your personal IP address at the very beginning of the INPUT chain so that you can always log back in if you mess up the firewall!
<willwh> roger
<willwh> so one more question DarwinSurvivor
<willwh> it seems that I don't need all these chains
<willwh> I should just use an INPUT / OUTPUT / FORWARD?
<willwh> got it all ironed out
<willwh> I really appreciate the advice, thanks very much DarwinSurvivor :)
<DarwinSurvivor> no problem
<DarwinSurvivor> using chains can simplify some things (like with fail2ban), but can also over-complicate things if you don't understand what they are doing
<willwh> key Kip :D
<willwh> how's it going man?!
<willwh> DarwinSurvivor: you still around?
<willwh> got an odd one
<willwh> this works: ssh -i .ssh/ec2netro.pem ubuntu@ec2-23-21-37-13.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<willwh> this in my .ssh/config - does not
<willwh> Host ec2netro
<willwh> Hostname ec2-23-21-37-13.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<willwh> User ubuntu
<willwh> PreferredAuthentications publickey
<willwh> IdentityFile "/home/willwh/.shh/ec2netro.pem"
<willwh> which is VERRRY strange
<willwh> I don't understand :[
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-16
<dyan> 8-)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-17
<javanic> hello
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-12
<BobJonkman1> Hi aruna_ !
<aruna_> Hiya Bob..
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-14
<hardkoremofo> hello canadian peeps
<smellybellybuton> *does a belly dane
<smellybellybuton> *dance
<willwh> I'm I'howdy
<willwh> wow
<willwh> :D
<willwh> HI!
<BobJonkman> Hi willwh!
<azend> D: http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/
<azend> must win but can't
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-16
<BobJonkman> Hey Everybodeee: O'buntu Hour Kitchener on  St. Patrick's Day: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211396
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-09
<HSeul> bonjour
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-14
<idocgreen> zquit
#ubuntu-ca 2017-03-14
<Seven_Six_Two> woohoo! Got wiki editing privs, and fixed the London page on wiki
#ubuntu-ca 2020-03-12
<slacko6964> hi
